# Maingano



## heejlee (Apr 15, 2015)

is Melanochromis Cyaneorhabdos (Maingano) not a favorite cichlid?
Nobody buys or sell.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

You can find almost any African cichlid you want at Finatics in Mississauga.

Check out their in-stock cichlid list here.
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=130178&highlight=finatics
--
Paul


----------

